# Kuwait driving license be converted to UAE driving license



## rufi4212 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi,

Can someone Please Suggest & advise me.
Can Kuwait driving license be converted to UAE driving license? If yes what are the documents required.

Rufi


----------



## marcelaaa (Sep 29, 2013)

*Rta*

I believe you can do it, but better to check in Roads and Transport Authority site, ull find all information and contacts there wwwdotRTAatae, hope this can be helpful! Good day!


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

http://www.rta.ae/wps/portal/!ut/p/...NBL1lCUmZ3QSEhL2Vu/?SwitchToLatestLocale=true


----------

